# APBT breeders/owners



## Den from Den Pythons (Jul 1, 2009)

Spurred on by Red-devil's post of his gorgeous pups http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals-5363/apbt-red-nose-pup-114019 I'd love to get in contact with other APBT or bandog owners. A mate of mine  may be interested in a female in a few months.

If you have them please post some pics, I'm a great lover of these dogs.

Ta guys
Den


----------



## m.punja (Jul 1, 2009)

Den, I'll PM you soon


----------



## bkn351 (Jul 27, 2009)

my little red nose (coco)


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for posting.

Obviously depending on their state not alot of people will want to post pics of their APBTs, maybe some amstaffs? As mentioned I also have a soft spot for Bandogs.


----------



## DragonOwner (Aug 3, 2009)

You do know pit bulls are banned in some parts of australia QLD being one of them i think. You are not allowed to breed,sell or give them away, Those that do own them have to have the desexed,registration from the council is sky high, They also have to be insuared. To find out more ask these people on this site Dogz Online Forums (Powered by Invision Power Board) 

Pit bulls are lovely dogs and it is sad to see them been slamed for everything.


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone who buys a APBT in Australia (excluding the NT I think) deserves to be shot.

You're placing the dog in danger, yourself in danger and it's a moronic excersize.

Buy a papered Amstaff instead. Stop trying to appear tough.


----------



## kupper (Aug 19, 2009)

a dog is all in its upbringing its a bit harsh to put your own personal oppinions up and tell people they are morons for keeping them 

the only person who is trying to appear tough is you buddy !!!


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

kupper said:


> a dog is all in its upbringing its a bit harsh to put your own personal oppinions up and tell people they are morons for keeping them
> 
> the only person who is trying to appear tough is you buddy !!!



I love APBTs? Well, maybe not love  I do like bullbreeds though, and the only APBT I've met has been lovely.

They are banned, and by owning one you face the council attempting to put it to sleep. Most of the time they will succeed unless you have a lot of money to burn through. I'd love the ban to be reversed, but whilst it is still there it is stupid buying one. 

Saying they deserve to be shot might be extreme though, perhaps a hammer dropped on their toe?


----------



## kupper (Aug 19, 2009)

obviously complying with your states regs and rules would be the sane thing to do , having said that punja and myself have pit style dogs and not once and i mean not once has mine miss behaved arched up or shown any sign of agression i would trust that dog without a doubt and i am sure punja would be in the same boat 
, any dog has the capability to be agressive 
without owning one your relaying pure hear say without any knowledge in the quoted subject


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

kupper said:


> obviously complying with your states regs and rules would be the sane thing to do , having said that punja and myself have pit style dogs and not once and i mean not once has mine miss behaved arched up or shown any sign of agression i would trust that dog without a doubt and i am sure punja would be in the same boat
> , any dog has the capability to be agressive
> without owning one your relaying pure hear say without any knowledge in the quoted subject



The current regs ban the sale & breeding of them. I don't disagree with ignoring the law and breeding them anyway, but you have to be mighty stealthy in doing it and MOST people whom I've met want pits want them for the "tough guy" image. Sad to generalise, my this is just my experience. A lovely dog when owned by the right people 

I trust pits 100%, I'm pretty terrible at identifying the bullbreeds (as in, seperating them) but I'd never be worried about picking up a stray and finding it's owner.


----------



## kupper (Aug 19, 2009)

mate i think you should take the time to read what i am saying

i never said anything about ignoring laws ect in victoria its not illegal to own a pit bull just illegal to breed them wihtout being registered to do so
i think in your own mind a pit bull is part of a tough guy image i got the dog becaus ei liked the look of the breed and it would take the mind of a teenager to think its tough to owna dog just to parade it around like a trophey -


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 19, 2009)

Midol said:


> Anyone who buys a APBT in Australia (excluding the NT I think) deserves to be shot.
> 
> You're placing the dog in danger, yourself in danger and it's a moronic excersize.
> 
> Buy a papered Amstaff instead. Stop trying to appear tough.



Papered Amstaff instead? Why not buy a papered Pitbull, send off your papers to the Canadians, and they will supply you with interchangable Amstaff papers for them.... Amstaffs are a breed that by the stupidity of the breed specifics will be added to the BSL very soon.... hell you can breed a male Amstaff to a female pitty and still have it registered as an Amstaff.... talk em up as a safe alternative, they are just a pitty rebuild lacking as much game, that will have their heads on the bsl chopping block soon enough as well.


----------



## Walker (Aug 19, 2009)

Midol i think youre a little bit small minded and maybe need to keep your stupid opinons to your self cos all Den wants is a little info about buying pitties or somthing and you tell him that he should be shot,have his toe smacked with a hammer,and then acuse him off trying to be tough.Maybe just maybe Den wants a mad looking loyal dog that sticks by his side like i have,i mean come on mate fair go.Den if its possible for you or your mate to get a pittie then go for it cos their a mad dog,cheers.


----------



## brigo (Aug 19, 2009)

Just go and get a a pitty & register it as an amstaff or bullmastiff cross, dont worry what Midol said, hes off his head, i agree with the others opinions, a dogs a dog.


----------



## Walker (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea yea wot brigo said!!!!!!


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

kupper said:


> mate i think you should take the time to read what i am saying
> 
> i never said anything about ignoring laws ect in victoria its not illegal to own a pit bull just illegal to breed them wihtout being registered to do so
> i think in your own mind a pit bull is part of a tough guy image i got the dog becaus ei liked the look of the breed-



Errr, no. That's not how it works at all.

Some of you have a very poor grasp on BSL, it's implications for owners who own dogs which resemble pitbulls and what the laws actually entail.



ihaveherps said:


> Papered Amstaff instead? Why not buy a papered Pitbull



You can not buy a papered pitbull in Australia. They're not a recognised breed.



Walker said:


> Midol i think youre a little bit small minded and maybe need to keep your stupid opinons to your self cos all Den wants is a little info about buying pitties or somthing and you tell him that he should be shot,have his toe smacked with a hammer,and then acuse him off trying to be tough.Maybe just maybe Den wants a mad looking loyal dog that sticks by his side like i have,i mean come on mate fair go.Den if its possible for you or your mate to get a pittie then go for it cos their a mad dog,cheers.



If he wants a dog that faces the very real risk of being put to sleep then go ahead. It's irresponsible for anyone to obtain a banned dog, especially one that's declared dangerous.

If he does get one he must comply with the dangerous dog legislation which requires a full enclosed run fully concreated & muzzled at all times when out of it's pen, including in your hard & the house.



brigo said:


> Just go and get a a pitty & register it as an amstaff or bullmastiff cross, dont worry what Midol said, hes off his head, i agree with the others opinions, a dogs a dog.



That won't help. Plenty of people have had their dogs seized and destroyed regardless of what they register them as.

Currently, the only way to prevent your dog being destroyed is to prove it is not a pitbull. This is done either via dna testing (testing the parents) and the alternative is to supply ANKC registration papers proving it is not a pitbull, but if it is a pitbull you won't be able to do this.

Buying a backyard bred dog which resembles a pitbull is putting the dogs life in danger and I can't think of a reason why someone would do this, other than being irresponsible, especially when an Amstaff is basically the same thing but not banned and has papers... Again, the only reason is "pitbull" sounds tougher. Other than that give me a single valid reason for getting a BYB "pitty" over an Amstaff...


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 19, 2009)

i used to be in the scene quite heavily but that was years ago, ive posted this pic before he is the only one i have left........an old man ( grandfather on sires side was CH tank)


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

Den, jump onto dogzonline and post in the BSL section asking what the implications are if you're caught with a dog resembling a pitbull and the council decides to persue it. You'll find people on there who have owned Pitties, have been targetted, had their dogs seized and PTS. 

Then decide if you want to take that risk.

The dog in the post above mine is bloody nice though.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 19, 2009)

They are IMO the best dog, and i would never own another breed, and i personaly have had over 50 APBT.


donks


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2009)

Den, just buy a Labrador you know it makes sense


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> They are IMO the best dog, and i would never own another breed, and i personaly have had over 50 APBT.
> 
> 
> donks



Well, lets not go this far, nothing is better than a Husky 

Hopefully the ban will be overturned soon. Unfortunately I suspect it'll get worse before it gets better and while it's like this, I'd prefer the true enthusiasts who know the risks keep the breed alive for us.


----------



## kupper (Aug 19, 2009)

Bloke you clearly have no grasp on what the true rules are I legaly own one and register the dog every year as what it is along with my two great Danes never an issue 

I also have a very close friend who works at the lost dog home where pitbulls or suspected pitbulls cross dogs are put down instantly if an owner does not come forth to claim the dog within fourteen days

please get your facts right before going on the war path


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

kupper said:


> Bloke you clearly have no grasp on what the true rules are I legaly own one and register the dog every year as what it is along with my two great Danes never an issue



I do not believe you.

If you comply with the requirements, sure, but most councils will not allow you to register one. 

It works like this:
You buy a APBT.
Try and register it.
Council says no, remove it within x days or we'll seize it.

If you keep it, and register it, it works like this:
You build a fully enclosed pen for the dog to live in. It must be in this at all times. Concreate floor.
You muzzle it every time it is out of it's enclosure.

Not to mention registration for a dangerous dog is a ****load more, in my shire it's $850 or so. If caught breaking any of the above rules the fines are HUGE.


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2009)

Have I mentioned how good Labradors are ?


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 19, 2009)

Midol said:


> Hopefully the ban will be overturned soon. Unfortunately I suspect it'll get worse before it gets better and while it's like this, I'd prefer the true enthusiasts who know the risks keep the breed alive for us.



Mate you've got no grip on reality what so ever. First you say that anyone who keeps them illegally should be taken out the paddock and shot, and now your saying you hope people keep them illegally so you can get one down the line on the rare chance they are un-banned?


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

MrSpike said:


> Mate you've got no grip on reality what so ever. First you say that anyone who keeps them illegally should be taken out the paddock and shot, and now your saying you hope people keep them illegally so you can get one down the line on the rare chance they are un-banned?



Errr, try reading the entire thread. 

If you did, then quite simply, you fail at reading.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 19, 2009)

brigo said:


> Just go and get a a pitty & register it as an amstaff or bullmastiff cross, dont worry what Midol said, hes off his head, i agree with the others opinions, a dogs a dog.



Hey, don't drag lovely Bullmastiffs into the fight, slander to do such a thing.... Bullmastiff cross today, Bullmastiff tomorrow.....


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 19, 2009)

Midol said:


> Anyone who buys a APBT in Australia (excluding the NT I think) deserves to be shot.
> 
> You're placing the dog in danger, yourself in danger and it's a moronic excersize.
> 
> Buy a papered Amstaff instead. Stop trying to appear tough.






Midol said:


> Hopefully the ban will be overturned soon. Unfortunately I suspect it'll get worse before it gets better and while it's like this, *I'd prefer the true enthusiasts who know the risks keep the breed alive for us*.



...?


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't be bothered going through and quoting my other posts.

But the way I feel is that only those who are current owners of APBTs should keep their dogs, breeders should only sell to those they trust and know to do the right thing. Those who get them must be aware of the risks involved knowing that they face the real possibility of them being put to sleep.

I do consider it irresponsible to obtain one, but I also hope people keep the breed alive in Australia. A contradiction, yes. Buying one places the dogs life in danger, letting them die out places the breed in danger... It's not a simple moral/ethical dilemma?


----------



## Vixen (Aug 19, 2009)

boa said:


> Have I mentioned how good Labradors are ?



:lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought this thread was asking for pics, not a debate to get it closed.
Back on topic, heres my girl, a pedigree amstaff.
Shes still a baby only 8 months and around 25+kg:


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 19, 2009)

pittys are a great dog


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 19, 2009)

Midol said:


> You can not buy a papered pitbull in Australia. They're not a recognised breed.



all depends on what papers you are chasing, there are many breeds that arent recognised here, but have global recognition.... and International paperwork in some cases is much more sought after than the AKC registration... 

who cares anyway... most pits here are curds, freaks bred for looks.... and pittys are not about looks at all but should be bred for flexability, game and utmost efforts put into achieving an even temperament and loyalty... a well bred and trained pit is a soldier, and never acts without bieng told to.... the heroes have bred the stupidity into them.


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 19, 2009)

my girl sheba... 

and i didn't get her coz i thought i was tough i got her for her looks, they are a beautiful looking dog, and as for amstaffs, if ya haven't noticed they are a lot more stocky than a apbt, pit bulls are more slender in the body, so they do look different!  And personally saying that ppl need to be shot??? That just a pathetic comment, what more can i say!!! :x


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

Midol said:


> I love APBTs? Well, maybe not love  I do like bullbreeds though, and the only APBT I've met has been lovely.
> 
> They are banned, and by owning one you face the council attempting to put it to sleep. Most of the time they will succeed unless you have a lot of money to burn through. I'd love the ban to be reversed, but whilst it is still there it is stupid buying one.
> 
> Saying they deserve to be shot might be extreme though, perhaps a hammer dropped on their toe?





ihaveherps said:


> all depends on what papers you are chasing, there are many breeds that arent recognised here, but have global recognition.... and International paperwork in some cases is much more sought after than the AKC registration...
> 
> who cares anyway... most pits here are curds, freaks bred for looks.... and pittys are not about looks at all but should be bred for flexability, game and utmost efforts put into achieving an even temperament and loyalty... a well bred and trained pit is a soldier, and never acts without bieng told to.... the heroes have bred the stupidity into them.



Yes, but in Australia, with our BSL, the only papers that matter are ANKC papers. Keep in mind I was suggesting they get an Amstaff with papers to prove it was not a Pitbull. If you could get papers in Australia for Pitties then they'd be useless for the purpose I was advocating them... If you get me? Plenty of people get BYB Amstaffs and then run into trouble with councils because they can't prove it isn't a Pitty.

Damn BSL making it confusing.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 20, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> I thought this thread was asking for pics, not a debate to get it closed.
> Back on topic, heres my girl, a pedigree amstaff.
> Shes still a baby only 8 months and around 25+kg:




what a cutie.... love the white paws


----------



## thals (Aug 20, 2009)

My girl


----------



## Adele (Aug 20, 2009)

It's great to see some pics finally up, I too thought Den was asking for pics not three pages worth of threads about the legalities of owing a particular dog!

I've owned bull mastiffs in the past, I think they are awesome doggies too...
Here are pics of my current dogs - a staffy/boxer cross and my bullmastif/dane cross, they love to lounge around  

Where are all the band dogs pics ?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 20, 2009)

Midol said:


> Anyone who buys a APBT in Australia (excluding the NT I think) deserves to be shot.
> 
> You're placing the dog in danger, yourself in danger and it's a moronic excersize.
> 
> Buy a papered Amstaff instead. Stop trying to appear tough.



Thanks for the advice, it has taught me to skip past any post you make...

Thanks all for the pics and the back-up! As I said I'm a big lover of these animals, ta for taking the time. I do have a question that maybe someone can answer for me... What are the genetics behind the red nose and yellow"ish" eyes that some APBTs have? Is there any predictable mode of inheritance when breeding for this trait or is it more luck of the draw??

Thanks again all.
Den


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 20, 2009)

boa said:


> Den, just buy a Labrador you know it makes sense



You MUST know me by now Ash, when do I ever do anything that makes sense??


----------



## brigo (Aug 20, 2009)

Our 2 boys


----------



## smeejason (Aug 20, 2009)

Den said:


> .. What are the genetics behind the red nose and yellow"ish" eyes that some APBTs have? Is there any predictable mode of inheritance when breeding for this trait or is it more luck of the draw??
> 
> Thanks again all.
> Den


as far as i know it is a dominant gene. That is why it is not desired in staffy bull terrier or am staffs. my pitty i had was red nose and he only bred to red nose pups. he was direct from american parents and was a gift when i was 8 rs old from a grandparents neighbour cause i wanted a staffy and he gave me one of his pups from the dogs he bought with him from the states.. funny how the whole of my neighbourhood new my dog and kids played with him because noone new what a pit bul was 26 yrs ago. 
now i would be shot for letting him play with kids. 
one of the best dogs i owned. have photos of my sister dressing him up in dresses he put all pit dogs to shame and would actively go out of his way to avoid a fight. but when provoked and forced too he was a force to be reckoned with and at 40lb ringing wet he would use every pound to destroy what had provoked him then once choked off be my same best friend that slept in my bed and was scared of my sisters cat.. yes that is right he was unashmably bullied by the cat and they would play for hours with the cat beating him up.. so much for the brainless killers that all should be destroyed. i wil dig out some photos Den. i also have some good books on them even though they were written by stratton they have good photos i wil find and give you 
cheers


----------



## Kyro (Aug 20, 2009)

This is my big sook Arie, he's a Bandog X ABD


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 20, 2009)

that dog is a beast Kyro.... very nice pup you have there!


----------



## Kyro (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks mateHe was a rescue dog so he has a very special place in our family, the condition's he came from was enough to make grow men cry


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 20, 2009)

Den, missed your question about the inheritence.... red noses seem to be dominant, as you will normally get a few red noses when you put a red nose over a normal.... the eyes is a different kettle of fish, yellow is a pretty standard colour for red noses, but they do come in greens, blues, and rarely almost white eyed, the occasional pup has two different eyes as well.... its not like snakes though, you dont go buying pit pups for a look, you have to meet as much of the litter as possible and choose on personality, drive and dominance, as picking an incorrect match can be a devistating mistake.

Thats terrible Kyro, at least its in a better home now.... it actually has a very similar frame and head to some Scotts Line bulldog pups I am waiting for a litter from, though they will be white, the black looks a treat.


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 21, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> what a cutie.... love the white paws



Ty, she has a white collar also.....


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 21, 2009)

i had a mastiff x pit bull who was the greatest dog with me. anyone else though she hated. she was dog aggressive, aggressive towards men didn't like any creature except me. i would be sitting on the couch. next thing i know here she is beside me with her back to me and *plop* she would flop herself backwards and expect me to catch her!!! then she'd lay in my arms like a baby for hours.
then one day she turned around and bit my face.... six hours sitting in the hospital = not fun

i since had to get rid of her as she became unpredictable and my mum didn't want me keeping her. It broke my heart and I am getting really upset looking through pictures to post....  But I know it's all for the best, now I have a beautiful Kelpie girl who I don't have any problems with... 


anyway, so if you do decide to get one, please please please make sure you socialise it properly to give you a good chance of not running into the same problems I had.


oh and she was dog aggressive to everyone except our other dog, Chloe the golden retriever!


----------



## Noongato (Aug 21, 2009)

Do pitbulls come in any colour other than the tan or rednose, which is still tan??
If not, theyre a boring breed if you ask me.

And the dangerous dogs thing targets any dogs that have the 'look', not just pittys. They tried to claim i had a dangerous breed and i have a wimpy bull terrier....


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 21, 2009)

pitbulls come in heaps of different colours. fawn, blue, tan, white, black or a mixture of a colour and white. brindle i'm pretty sure?? but yeah they come in more than 2 colours


----------



## Noongato (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah ok, everytime i see something that actually looks different and makes me stop and look it turns out to be a Amstaff, hahaha

As for the vicious dog breed BS, ive known some psychotic collie mixes that make pitties look like fluffy bunnies!
Sometimes X-breeds are a big no no..


----------



## brigo (Aug 21, 2009)

Apbt ftw


----------



## viridis (Aug 21, 2009)

They are a lovely dog Den. As herpies stated, buy one that suits your needs, not because it is pretty. 

Like ANY breed of dog, there are buggers in some littlers. For a dog with 110% drive in anything that they do, a dog that is 110% loyal to you, 110% fine if they are well trained and raised in a positive home.

A mate up here has just had a litter that he is looking for homes. It's a pitty (no pun intended) that you were not closer. There are some dead set awesome styles of hounds up here, many of which do not find homes and end up getting a bullet from the council. I have never ever seen so many Red Nose Pits in a single town. They are always roaming the streets in town, a damn shame. There are some ripper coloured Pits in the US.

Why not save the council BS and buy one of these lol.......


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 26, 2009)

here is my dog he is pappered jeep line very powerful animal 32 kg ripped. he is 11 now still acts like a puppy when he gets excited. he can do all of the level 3 obedience tasks and he is the most loyal affectionate dog i have ever seen.


----------



## Troyster (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive posted these before but dont have any more recent so here they are again.
First up is my male Angus,he is a blue and nudging 40kgs.
Next up is my female Mia,she is a red and 34kgs.
Like people have said American Pit Bulls and Amstaffs are that closely related its not funny,but if raised properly and socialised correctly when young they are a trouble free breed.They were actually known way back when as the nanny breed as they were left to mind the kids while the parents went out and worked the fields.
People aggression was something that was taught and bred into them over time by the bad element its not a trait the breed was originally developed for.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 27, 2009)

nice dogs they look like big staffies will probably get an amstaff for my next dog as they are alot easier to deal with than a working pit bull.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 27, 2009)

Pitties are gorgeous, my friend has one and that dog is just darling, I have a little mutt (maltese x poodle), and he goes absolutely psycho sometimes and bites everyone, 

Their pitbull would certainly kill someone.............by licking them to death!! 

I'm pretty sure petpages had a few recently..
Good Luck with the new doggie!


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 27, 2009)

nice dog Dabool, he looks a little like my girl i reckon??


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 27, 2009)

My last dog was an APBT but have moved away from them now due to the bullshit BSL everywhere put in place as knee jerk reaction by idiotic buerucrats that would not know the *** end of a dog if it smacked them in the face. Their reasoning was the amount of dog attacks, what a load of crap.

Check the link
http://www.dlg.nsw.gov.au/Files/Information/NSW%20Report%20-%20Dog%20Attack%20Incidents%20-%203rd%20quarter%20report%20-%202008-09.pdf

Where's the breed specific legislation for banning australian cattle dogs or jack russells lol. Banning australian cattle dogs would be down right un-australian now would'nt it so we can't do that, their a symbol of the true blue aussie battler, never mind that there are more dog attacks by this breed than pitys.

Anyway now that i have gotten that out of the way. Here's a pic of my Aussie Bulldog he stands at 21 inches to the shoulder and weigh 44 kgs.











Got him instead of another pitbull.

Cheers


----------



## viridis (Aug 27, 2009)

Dabool,
Not a bad looker that you have there mate  . Temprement sound great too. Sounds like what Pits should be like

If you want a working dog with a good disposition, you cannot go past these dogs. Boardogs Pups For Sale

A bit of a free plug but you get what you pay for. A lovely style of dog with great feedback from previous buyers
Cheers,
Viridis


----------



## Bushranger (Aug 27, 2009)

*My Amstaff Girl and her dad*

Here are some pics of my Amstaff and her dad


----------



## viridis (Aug 27, 2009)

A few nice AM Staffs in this thread. Like the the Aussie Bull Dogs, they are great looking dogs and good companions but knock up too easy in the heat.

Does any one here own American Bulldogs?


----------



## Troyster (Aug 27, 2009)

Bushranger said:


> Here are some pics of my Amstaff and her dad


 

Hey Bushranger,
she also looks a bit like my bitch Mia in the pic below.Is the father to you girl an American animal?The reason i ask is his ears are cropped and thats been illegal in Aus for years


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 27, 2009)

a few more pics of sheba & my son... and my son getting lots of kisses, lol! Hmm, and sheba pulling weird faces???


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 27, 2009)

bahahahah! jessica that last pic is gold. they certainly have strange personalities. but still beautiful!


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 27, 2009)

lol, yea she is a bit of a weirdo some days, but yea she is a great dog and i wouldn't swap her for anything!! my son and sheba have grown up together, i got her as a pup a cpl of weeks after i gave birth to my son and they are inseparable! I believe they make great family dogs, she is very protective of me and my kids, which i think is great!!


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah i am in the process of getting another dog and i was thinking a rotti for something more protective. but i've decided on another kelpie (god knows why, the one i have is crazy enough). But I would love to get a rotti or something with a bit of muscle to it. if someone was trying to attack me, they'd just have to throw a ball and my dog would ditch me!!
But I know what you mean, I used to have a mastiff x pitbull (pic posted in this thread somewhere) and she was very protective of me, and it makes you feel so safe having them around. your son is lucky to have such a great relationship to grow up with too. its great for kids having pets around!


----------



## Jessica85 (Aug 27, 2009)

haha, my ex just came around to drop off my sons medication and as soon as he got to the front door to knock my dog was already there going nuts at the door! She is great to have around especially when my partner does interstate trips! I agree, rotties are a great dog also, and are very protective of there family too!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 27, 2009)

Den said:


> You MUST know me by now Ash, when do I ever do anything that makes sense??


 Keeping reptiles makes sense!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 28, 2009)

viridis said:


> A few nice AM Staffs in this thread. Like the the Aussie Bull Dogs, they are great looking dogs and good companions but knock up too easy in the heat.
> 
> Does any one here own American Bulldogs?


 
That depends where and who you get the Aussie from some breed them to handle the australian conditions, some breed them to be british bulldog clones. My dog doesn't do too bad in the heat the tounge comes out quite quickly but the bastard does'nt quit till the last minute. A bit more conditioning during the summer months should fix that though. Mind you if anybody is looking for a guard dog their not the breed for you, they make great watch dog but they don't have enough drive in my opinion (a few breeders are currently trying to fix that). Their kinda like a club lock, their a great deterent cause of the way the look but useless in a real situation lol (their too bloody friendly).

Cheers,


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 1, 2009)

[video=youtube;_k4YE6fk3rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_k4YE6fk3rc[/video]

Her is my dog getting a bit excited


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 1, 2009)

I can see who the leader of the pack is, lol. nice pitty.


----------



## sxcyeah (Sep 3, 2009)

I think that it is wrong to buy a dog and register it as something else. they are banned. I think APBT are gorgeous dogs and would love one, but there are rules for a reason? why are ppl so hell bent on breaking rules?


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 3, 2009)

sxcyeah said:


> I think that it is wrong to buy a dog and register it as something else. they are banned. I think APBT are gorgeous dogs and would love one, but there are rules for a reason? why are ppl so hell bent on breaking rules?


 
Bhahahahahhahahah:lol::lol: go polish your halo:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## impressed (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a pic of my girl she is a bandog.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 4, 2009)

sxcyeah said:


> I think that it is wrong to buy a dog and register it as something else. they are banned. I think APBT are gorgeous dogs and would love one, but there are rules for a reason? why are ppl so hell bent on breaking rules?



rules are made to be broken


----------



## stuartandconnie (Sep 4, 2009)

Midol said:


> Anyone who buys a APBT in Australia (excluding the NT I think) deserves to be shot.
> 
> You're placing the dog in danger, yourself in danger and it's a moronic excersize.
> 
> Buy a papered Amstaff instead. Stop trying to appear tough.


 
i had a pit bull bitch n she was great


----------



## Troy K. (Sep 4, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> Bhahahahahhahahah:lol::lol: go polish your halo:lol::lol::lol::lol:



Loving your work donk


----------



## Miss B (Sep 4, 2009)

Interesting thread. To whoever it was that suggested buying a Pit and registering it as an Amstaff, what planet are you living on? Things don't quite work like that - go do some research.



pythonrockchik1 said:


> My girl



Nice looking dog. She just had a litter of APBT x Shetland Sheepdog puppies, yeah? Interesting mix.


----------



## Midol (Sep 11, 2009)

Miss B said:


> Interesting thread. To whoever it was that suggested buying a Pit and registering it as an Amstaff, what planet are you living on? Things don't quite work like that - go do some research.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking dog. She just had a litter of APBT x Shetland Sheepdog puppies, yeah? Interesting mix.



Interesting isn't the word I'd be tempted to use  I'd rather not get banned from _another_ forum though.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 12, 2009)

[video=youtube;pflCG-bk0LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pflCG-bk0LA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## slinky (Sep 14, 2009)

*any thoughts on this*

The baffling thing is that the Amstaff was developed from the Pitbull to allow it registration but no other dog was crossed into it so genetically they would be the same. All of a sudden one day all these pitbulls woke up as Amstaffs...so can someone explain how the DNA test would work. Is there a control sample that is used to test against?

Any way this is my girl Zeba. my G/F had a phobia of all dogs until she held this one at 5 weeks old. I didnt tell her what breed she was holding at the breeders cos i knew the typical mentality would make things worse, i told her she was a staffy (at 5 weeks you cant easily tell) . Zeba is now 8 months and gets more hugs than i do.


----------



## Midol (Sep 14, 2009)

slinky said:


> The baffling thing is that the Amstaff was developed from the Pitbull to allow it registration but no other dog was crossed into it so genetically they would be the same. All of a sudden one day all these pitbulls woke up as Amstaffs...so can someone explain how the DNA test would work. Is there a control sample that is used to test against?
> 
> Any way this is my girl Zeba. my G/F had a phobia of all dogs until she held this one at 5 weeks old. I didnt tell her what breed she was holding at the breeders cos i knew the typical mentality would make things worse, i told her she was a staffy (at 5 weeks you cant easily tell) . Zeba is now 8 months and gets more hugs than i do.



No control sample.

DNA testing is only applicable if you have an unpapered dog - so someone with an unpapered Amstaff whose dog came from parents whose origins can be proven.

So if two papered Amstaffs produce an unpapered Amstaff then the unpapered owner can get dna testing done on the dam and sire and his/her own unpapered Amstaff which will then prove the dog is in fact an Amstaff.

Really, it's just easier to get a papered Amstaff to begin with. Like you said, they're basically the same as Pitties anyway (though that debate rages on )

My understanding might be slightly off as I don't have any bullbreeds but I've kept up with the dangerous dog laws fairly well I think.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 19, 2009)

Midol said:


> Interesting isn't the word I'd be tempted to use  I'd rather not get banned from _another_ forum though.



Couldn't think of any other non-ban-worthy adjective to use


----------

